# tutto ha un prezzo



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2008)

quanto vale la propria autonomia mentale?
non parlo di autonomia economica, anche se, a leggere qui dentro, pare che pure in base a quella ci sia chi decide di stare in campana.
no. parlo proprio di quanto siamo disposti a rischiare di perdere... o meglio, di non avere, per restare sempre fedeli a noi stessi.
per me la libertà di dire e fare non ha prezzo e lo scopri solo quando ti offrono oro in cambio della tua anima...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2008)

Non mi ha mai offerto nulla nessuno...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Però faccio l'insegnante e ho buttato fuori il marito in tre giorni... però ho un lavoro ...se fossi stata dipendente economicamente ...infatti ho fatto in modo di non esserlo.

Mi pongo il limite di non fare male agli altri (se ci riesco) e di non fare male a me stessa caricandomi di responsabilità che non mi competono o attribuendomi capacità che non ho.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Settembre 2008)

a me nessuno ha mai offerto oro ma sarebbe inutile perchè non me ne frega niente.

ho sempre detto quel che mi pareva .

Fatto no ma non certo per questione di prezzo


----------



## Iris (5 Settembre 2008)

Dipende dal valore del cervello di ognuno.


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> quanto vale la propria autonomia mentale?
> non parlo di autonomia economica, anche se, a leggere qui dentro, pare che pure in base a quella ci sia chi decide di stare in campana.
> no. parlo proprio di quanto siamo disposti a rischiare di perdere... o meglio, di non avere, per restare sempre fedeli a noi stessi.
> per me la libertà di dire e fare non ha prezzo* e lo scopri solo quando ti offrono oro in cambio della tua anima*...


... che poi non vedo in giro tutti questi generosi acquirenti... ormai in molti casi basta un piatto di lenticchie!


----------



## Iris (5 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... che poi non vedo in giro tutti questi generosi acquirenti... ormai in molti casi basta un piatto di lenticchie!


Ecco infatti. In genere ci si vende ancora prima che qualcuno cerchi di comprare.
Quindi il prezzo è molto basso, per la legge della domanda e dell'offerta.
Chi rimane fuori dal mercato, il problema non se lo pone neanche.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Settembre 2008)

A me non m'hanno mai offerto nulla... non capisco neanche perche' dovrebbero


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Settembre 2008)

vabbè' dai si è capito che intende anna.
Di gente che vende il culo per delle stronzate è pieno.
Il lavoro, la raccomandazione, ingoiare rospi per guadagnarci, rinnegare idee e concetti in nome di comodità..


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Di gente che vende il culo per delle stronzate è pieno.


poi, in italia...


----------



## Iris (5 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabbè' dai si è capito che intende anna.
> Di gente che vende il culo per delle stronzate è pieno.
> Il lavoro, la raccomandazione, ingoiare rospi per guadagnarci, rinnegare idee e concetti in nome di comodità..


Infatti. O sei nel giro..o sei fuori.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabbè' dai si è capito che intende anna.
> Di gente che vende il culo per delle stronzate è pieno.
> Il lavoro, la raccomandazione, ingoiare rospi per guadagnarci, rinnegare idee e concetti in nome di comodità..


Suvvia a lavoro che cazzo ci puoi fare? Io non mando a fare in culo come potri fare in altri ambienti... comunque a me non e' mai capitato... o non ne ho mai avuto bisogno... 

Comunque a me la rigidita' non piace...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Suvvia a lavoro che cazzo ci puoi fare? Io non mando a fare in culo come potri fare in altri ambienti... comunque a me non e' mai capitato... o non ne ho mai avuto bisogno...
> 
> Comunque a me la rigidita' non piace...


per esempio a me è capitato che offrissero un lavoro pagato molto meglio ma ho rifiutato perchè erano concorrenti del mio capo e io gli sono molto affezionata. 
per il resto non è che abbia fatto fatica a non farmi comprare perchè nessuno mi ha mai voluto comprare


----------



## Iris (5 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Suvvia a lavoro che cazzo ci puoi fare? Io non mando a fare in culo come potri fare in altri ambienti... comunque a me non e' mai capitato... o non ne ho mai avuto bisogno...
> 
> Comunque a me la rigidita' non piace...


Neanche a me piace...comunque a me è capitato sul lavoro...all'inizio i capi maiali.


----------



## Iris (5 Settembre 2008)

Neanche pochi, aggiungo...


----------



## Lettrice (5 Settembre 2008)

A me capito' una volta un vecchio bavoso... ma io sono super brava a far finta di non capire 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Per il resto no, non mi e' mai capitato


----------



## Iris (5 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me capito' una volta un vecchio bavoso... ma io sono super brava a far finta di non capire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mah..io non ho dovuto agitarmi troppo...sono sempre stata circondata da colleghe che si smutandavano in fretta...
quindi, mi sono solo fatta da parte.


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mah..io non ho dovuto agitarmi troppo...*sono sempre stata circondata da colleghe che si smutandavano in fretta...*
> quindi, mi sono solo fatta da parte.


Ufficio interessante...


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> quanto vale la propria autonomia mentale?
> non parlo di autonomia economica, anche se, a leggere qui dentro, pare che pure in base a quella ci sia chi decide di stare in campana.
> no. parlo proprio di quanto siamo disposti a rischiare di perdere... o meglio, di non avere, per restare sempre fedeli a noi stessi.
> per me la libertà di dire e fare non ha prezzo e lo scopri solo quando ti offrono oro in cambio della tua anima...


La propria autonomia mentale altro non è che la propria vita, essere disposti a cederla significa accettare di prostituire la propria anima, 

io non la do via, ma non giudico negativamente chi lo fa,  

il prezzo che si paga è essere tacciati di anarchia e di anticonformismo ... ma sono caxxi loro.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mah..io non ho dovuto agitarmi troppo...sono sempre stata circondata da colleghe che si smutandavano in fretta...
> quindi, mi sono solo fatta da parte.












  ma 'ndo cazzo lavori??


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma 'ndo cazzo lavori??


... me lo chiedevo anch'io!


----------



## Old unodinoi (5 Settembre 2008)

Tutti hanno un prezzo ... non è vero che nessuno ha prezzo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2008)

*Anna*

Io avrei cambiato la domanda:Quanto siam disposti a rimetterci per rimanere fedeli a noi stessi?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Tutti hanno un prezzo ... non è vero che nessuno ha prezzo.



Sfortunatamente concordo


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io avrei cambiato la domanda:Quanto siam disposti a rimetterci per rimanere fedeli a noi stessi?


sai... ho capito una cosa: la libertà non ha prezzo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2008)

*lettrice*

Il punto è che io penso di valere un prezzo troppo alto....!!!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il punto è che io penso di valere un prezzo troppo alto....!!!


Anche io...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Tutti hanno un prezzo ... non è vero che nessuno ha prezzo.


il prezzo che ti serve a capire quanto vale la libertà.
se per arrivarci qualcosa devi lasciare... bè, ne è valsa comunque la pena.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il punto è che io penso di valere un prezzo troppo alto....!!!


allora aspetto i saldi al 50%


----------



## Old unodinoi (5 Settembre 2008)

Infatti il punto è proprio questo: quanti si possono permettere di pagare il prezzo che valgo?
Moltissimi non se lo possono permettere, per quanto mi riguarda.
E poi ... diamo un valore a "prezzo alto" perchè tutto è relativo.
10 mila euro è un giusto prezzo? e per cosa poi?
un milione di euro?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Settembre 2008)

non credo che nessuno possa considerarsi a buon mercato


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Infatti il punto è proprio questo: quanti si possono permettere di pagare il prezzo che valgo?
> Moltissimi non se lo possono permettere, per quanto mi riguarda.
> E poi ... diamo un valore a "prezzo alto" perchè tutto è relativo.
> 10 mila euro è un giusto prezzo? e per cosa poi?
> un milione di euro?


a volte pure molto meno... nel senso che il valore che tu dai a te stesso vale solo per te e se ti basti allora è incalcolabile... ecco perché parlo di libertà.
sono i ricatti di vario genere che diventano dei prezzari.


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2008)

Il discorso è giusto anche se ci sono state eccezioni a questa regola, per le quali certe cose erano fuori contrattazione.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il discorso è giusto anche se ci sono state eccezioni a questa regola, per le quali certe cose erano fuori contrattazione.


dipende sempre dal potere contrattuale di cui disponi e questo vale in tantissime cose, nella vita.


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *dipende sempre* dal potere contrattuale di cui disponi e questo vale in tantissime cose, nella vita.


Dipende anche, non sempre.
Ci sono state persone che non avresti potuto comprare con tutto l'oro del mondo.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Settembre 2008)

Do subito un prezzo alla vostra liberta', la liberta' di vostro figlio/a.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende anche, non sempre.
> Ci sono state persone che non avresti potuto comprare con tutto l'oro del mondo.


certo... però vorrei vedere fino a che punto...
non so... penso che se non hai cibo per i tuoi figli -alla fine tutto diventa negoziabile. voglio dire che per non cedere a nessun ricatto devi essere in una posizione di vantaggio rispetto all'altro.


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Do subito un prezzo alla vostra liberta', la liberta' di vostro figlio/a.


Anonima Sarda ?


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Do subito un prezzo alla vostra liberta', la liberta' di vostro figlio/a.


ed è una cosa su cui rifettere... cioè no. è senza se e senza ma come dici tu.


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo... però vorrei vedere fino a che punto...
> non so... penso che se non hai cibo per i tuoi figli -alla fine tutto diventa negoziabile. voglio dire che per non cedere a nessun ricatto devi essere in una posizione di vantaggio rispetto all'altro.


Lascia stare i figli. E' un falsare il problema, perchè vendersi per non far morire un figlio, non è la stessa cosa. Io parlo di vendere te stessa, per ottenere un vantaggio per te stessa.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Anonima Sarda ?


giusto te, visto che sei a tiro...
ultimamente sembri tornato da una vacanza alle isole samoa. e con il gonnellino hawaiano pure... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   tutto honolulu baby... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




aloha...


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6ar0sphE9gQ


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> giusto te, visto che sei a tiro...
> ultimamente sembri tornato da una vacanza alle isole samoa. e con il gonnellino hawaiano pure...
> 
> 
> ...

















te vist che bel bagai ?

ero qui ... mi vedi ?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lascia stare i figli. E' un falsare il problema, perchè vendersi per non far morire un figlio, non è la stessa cosa. Io parlo di vendere te stessa, per ottenere un vantaggio per te stessa.



Ripeto dipende dal vantaggio che ne posso trarre... io penso di avere un prezzo... alto ma ce l'ho... 

Per esempio di un lavoro migliore non me ne fregherebbe un cazzo... qualche lira in piu' non mi cambia la vita


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lascia stare i figli. E' un falsare il problema, perchè vendersi per non far morire un figlio, non è la stessa cosa. Io parlo di vendere te stessa, per ottenere un vantaggio per te stessa.


ok... ed è proprio per questo motivo che ho aperto il 3d... perchè non sempre non è sempre facile dire NO.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> te vist che bel bagai ?
> 
> ero qui ... mi vedi ?


 
no. non ti vedo.
però capisco l'illuminazione che può dare un posto così...


----------



## La Lupa (5 Settembre 2008)

Mmmm... faccio un pò fatica.

Non capisco esattamente i termini della questione.

Voglio dire... la libertà?

Ovvio (credo) che non ha prezzo.

A parte la vita. Nel senso che io, per esempio sono talmente attaccata alla mia vita che credo di poter pure rinunciare alla libertà pur di campare.

Poi... la libertà. Di cervello? Dai... quella (matrix permettendo) è ben dura te la portino via.

Io ci conto su sta cosa.

Per tutto il resto... mah... non mi piacciono le rigidità... mi ha sempre fatto ridere chi, per fare dispetto alla moglie, si taglia l'uccello.


----------



## La Lupa (5 Settembre 2008)

ps: comunque sì, tutto ha un prezzo.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mmmm... faccio un pò fatica.
> 
> Non capisco esattamente i termini della questione.
> 
> ...


 
per esempio: ti propongono di allestire una mostra e quel progetto è una vita che lo insegui... però nel mezzo ti mettono una cosa che non c'entra un cazzo con il soggetto della mostra, ma scopri che è solo il capriccio del solito politico per soddisfare il capriccio di non so chi (cioè...)
rinunci perchè sarebbe giusto così, o accetti perchè forse un'altra occasione simile mai più capiterà?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per esempio: ti propongono di allestire una mostra e quel progetto è una vita che lo insegui... però nel mezzo ti mettono una cosa che non c'entra un cazzo con il soggetto della mostra, ma scopri che è solo il capriccio del solito politico per soddisfare il capriccio di non so chi (cioè...)
> rinunci perchè sarebbe giusto così, o accetti perchè forse un'altra occasione simile mai più capiterà?


dipende da quanto incide sul progetto.
Se non incide più di tanto e non leva valore al tuo progetto  cazzo te ne frega??
i compromessi quando il prezzo è basso sono una buona scappatoia


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2008)

*Anna*

Il tuo post mi ha indotto una seria riflessione....ogni tanto mi capita....ho pagato un prezzo altissimo per rimanere ciò che sono e salvaguardare la mia dignità e il mio amor proprio....forse mi son comprato da solo...mi son pagato caro....!!!


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo post mi ha indotto una seria riflessione....ogni tanto mi capita....*ho pagato un prezzo altissimo per rimanere ciò che sono e salvaguardare la mia dignità e il mio amor proprio....forse mi son comprato da solo...mi son pagato caro....!!![/*quote]
> 
> bella riflessione


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2008)

*.........*

Scusatemi...ogni tanto accade !!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo post mi ha indotto una seria riflessione....ogni tanto mi capita....ho pagato un prezzo altissimo per rimanere ciò che sono e salvaguardare la mia dignità e il mio amor proprio....forse mi son comprato da solo...mi son pagato caro....!!!


come hai fatto a comprarti da solo?
nel senso che hai scelto il male minore per salvarti o cosa?
spiegami!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dipende da quanto incide sul progetto.
> Se non incide più di tanto e non leva valore al tuo progetto  cazzo te ne frega??
> i compromessi quando il prezzo è basso sono una buona scappatoia



Ti quoto... e aggiungo che certe volte possono avere risvolti piacevoli


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2008)

*Anna*

Ho pagato a caro prezzo il mio non scendere a compromessi...mi son comprato da solo per rimanere me stesso!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dipende da quanto incide sul progetto.
> Se non incide più di tanto e non leva valore al tuo progetto cazzo te ne frega??
> i compromessi quando il prezzo è basso sono una buona scappatoia


è una questione di principio... e non così piccola come può sembrare..
perché vedi, se ad una cosa ci tieni veramente... la sogni già, cioè... la vedi come la hai sognata... e non ci può essere spazio per le contaminazioni che tra l'altro non soni nemmeno una performance, tanto sono distanti dalla mia idea iniziale.
ho due giorni per pensarci..


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho pagato a caro prezzo il mio non scendere a compromessi...mi son comprato da solo per rimanere me stesso!!!


ma come fa uno a comprarsi da solo?
 fai un assegno postale e vai a riscuoterlo in banca?


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2008)

*Anna*

Comprarsi da solo è pagare ogni volta un prezzo alto per dire di no....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comprarsi da solo è pagare ogni volta un prezzo alto per dire di no....!!




















mi piace...
ti dedico hurricane di bob dylan

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ohyQblkQ8fc


----------



## La Lupa (5 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per esempio: ti propongono di allestire una mostra e quel progetto è una vita che lo insegui... però nel mezzo ti mettono una cosa che non c'entra un cazzo con il soggetto della mostra, ma scopri che è solo il capriccio del solito politico per soddisfare il capriccio di non so chi (cioè...)
> rinunci perchè sarebbe giusto così, o accetti perchè forse un'altra occasione simile mai più capiterà?


Ma sei fuori???

Rinunciare al tuo sogno solo perchè risulterebbe il capriccio di un politico?

E che cazzo te ne frega????

Perchè.... se riuscissi a realizzarlo trovando per terra il biglietto vincente del superenalotto, non lo faresti perchè è il capriccio... del culo???

Na na.
Vendersi è ben altra cosa.

A meno che... la cosa che ti mettono in mezzo non ti faccia proprio proprio schifo.

E allora rinunci. E ci sputi pure sopra!

Ma non per "non vendersi". Si tratta di estetica. Chediamine!






ps: ah... ovviamente... vaffanculo.


----------



## La Lupa (5 Settembre 2008)

pps: andatevi a rileggere la discussione dell'altro giorno sulla frese della Merini....


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma sei fuori???
> 
> Rinunciare al tuo sogno solo perchè risulterebbe il capriccio di un politico?
> 
> ...


intanto che ascolto hurricane mi viene su la voglia di sputare in faccia all'assessore.. anche se fosse l'unica cosa giusta che avrei fatto in tutta la vita...
perché sai... è dura farcela se non hai tanti santi in paradiso... ma cazzo anche la più piccola delle cose che conquisto da sola non ha prezzo...

ricambio il vaffanculo


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2008)

*.............*

Ma che peccato che un post squisitamente interessante debba esser inquinato da post con frasi volgarrri....e parolacce di dubbio gusto.....mamma mia che orrrorreee...!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2008)

*Son pervaso*

Son pervaso da un infinita tristezza....l'amarezza mi assale....oscuro è finito "Schedato"in una lista proprio per la sua presunta volgaritààà.....!Che raccapriccio....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son pervaso da un infinita tristezza....l'amarezza mi assale....oscuro è finito "Schedato"in una lista proprio per la sua presunta volgaritààà.....!Che raccapriccio....!!


dai piantala di legarti tutto al dito... si vive una volta sola...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per esempio: ti propongono di allestire una mostra e quel progetto è una vita che lo insegui... però nel mezzo ti mettono una cosa che non c'entra un cazzo con il soggetto della mostra, ma scopri che è solo il capriccio del solito politico per soddisfare il capriccio di non so chi (cioè...)
> rinunci perchè sarebbe giusto così, o accetti perchè forse un'altra occasione simile mai più capiterà?


Finalmente un esempio concreto.


Asudem ha detto:


> dipende da quanto incide sul progetto.
> Se non incide più di tanto e non leva valore al tuo progetto cazzo te ne frega??
> i compromessi quando il prezzo è basso sono una buona scappatoia


Concordo.
Mi sembrerebbe presunzione e rigidità ...magari sono io che ho torto e quella cosa c'entra e ha più valore di quel che credo.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è una questione di principio... e non così piccola come può sembrare..
> perché vedi, se ad una cosa ci tieni veramente... la sogni già, cioè... la vedi come la hai sognata... e non ci può essere spazio per le contaminazioni che tra l'altro non soni nemmeno una performance, tanto sono distanti dalla mia idea iniziale.
> ho due giorni per pensarci..


nel caso quindi pensi che sia meglio non realizzare  del tutto il sogno solo per principio?
si portano molte poche pigne nel sacco così.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Finalmente un esempio concreto.
> 
> Concordo.
> Mi sembrerebbe presunzione e rigidità ...magari sono io che ho torto e quella cosa c'entra e ha più valore di quel che credo.


ma io non sono né presuntuosa (almeno credo) né rigida... solo che mi fa parecchio male che le cose vadano così come vogliono loro...
ti giuro che non ne farei una questione di principio se fosse solo per una sciocchezza... ma non lo è.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma io non sono né presuntuosa (almeno credo) né rigida... solo che mi fa parecchio male che le cose vadano così come vogliono loro...
> ti giuro che non ne farei una questione di principio se fosse solo per una sciocchezza... ma non lo è.


Se c'è una che ha fatto questioni di principio sono io, ma oggi le reputo assurde e ...presuntuose.
Ti faccio l'esempio concreto.
In ogni città e paese l'amministrazione comunale offre dei progetti alle scuole di vario tipo tra cui le scuole possono scegliere se e cosa fare.
Molti anni fa proposero degli incontri con i vigili urbani per i bambini.
Alla fine dell'esperienza l'assessore e i vigili volevano fare una foto con i bambini.
Io mi rifiutai perché considerai la cosa sfruttamento politico dei bambini (non era richiesta la liberatoria alle famiglie ai tempi...) e della scuola.
Ora penso che sia stata una stupidata la mia, un inutile irrigidimento e una presunzione.
Presunzione perché ritenevo altri (famiglie e cittadini) incapaci di valutare e inutilmente rigida perché è ovvio che, se un'amministrazione fa qualcosa, vuole che si sappia e lo vuole non solo per mera propaganda, ma anche per trasparenza nei confronti dei cittadini. 
L'iniziativa era intelligente e ben condotta e quella pubblicizzazione finale dava quel valore che ne garantiva la riproposizione.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2008)

*Anna*

Io non mi lego tutto al dito....ma l'operato"Particolare"di utenza che ambisce alla santità sì.....!!


----------



## Old Addos (5 Settembre 2008)

*Perchè no*

Beh , se una donna mi offrisse un compenso per farle compagnia , ci penserei ;

la libertà sarebbe quella di potere rifiutare , poichè non perderei nulla di ciò che ho , perderei l' eventuale surplus ;

mi ecciterebbe fare il gigolò ; magari , in una prossima vita . . . . . . .


----------



## MK (5 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> quanto vale la propria autonomia mentale?
> non parlo di autonomia economica, anche se, a leggere qui dentro, pare che pure in base a quella ci sia chi decide di stare in campana.
> no. parlo proprio di *quanto siamo disposti a rischiare di perdere... o meglio, di non avere, per restare sempre fedeli a noi stessi.*
> per me la libertà di dire e fare non ha prezzo e lo scopri solo quando ti offrono oro in cambio della tua anima...


Tutto Anna, rischio tutto. Poi si paga. Ma va bene così. Davvero.


----------



## MK (5 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ecco infatti. In genere* ci si vende ancora prima che qualcuno cerchi di comprare*.
> Quindi il prezzo è molto basso, per la legge della domanda e dell'offerta.
> *Chi rimane fuori dal mercato, il problema non se lo pone neanche*.


 
Sono d'accordo. Eccome se sono d'accordo.


----------



## MK (5 Settembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> La propria autonomia mentale altro non è che la propria vita, essere disposti a cederla significa accettare di prostituire la propria anima,
> 
> io non la do via, ma non giudico negativamente chi lo fa,
> 
> il prezzo che si paga è essere tacciati di anarchia e di anticonformismo ... ma sono caxxi loro.


 
Tou...


----------



## Old geisha (6 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> quanto vale la propria autonomia mentale?
> non parlo di autonomia economica, anche se, a leggere qui dentro, pare che pure in base a quella ci sia chi decide di stare in campana.
> no. parlo proprio di quanto siamo disposti a rischiare di perdere... o meglio, di non avere, per restare sempre fedeli a noi stessi.
> per me la libertà di dire e fare non ha prezzo e lo scopri solo quando ti offrono oro in cambio della tua anima...


Ho sempre fatto di testa mia, sbagliando a volte, secondo coscienza e secondo cio' in cui credo e a dire il vero mi è difficile pensare di agire in cambio di qualcosa.......
Ripensandoci non mi ha comprato neanche mio padre....... ergo la vedo dura per chiunque altro.


----------



## Old geisha (6 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Infatti il punto è proprio questo: quanti si possono permettere di pagare il prezzo che valgo?
> Moltissimi non se lo possono permettere, per quanto mi riguarda.
> E poi ... diamo un valore a "prezzo alto" perchè tutto è relativo.
> 10 mila euro è un giusto prezzo? e per cosa poi?
> un milione di euro?


quando ti leggo rimango sempre allibita......... ma tu sei proprio pieno di te eh!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












scommetto che ti si compra con molto meno.........


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> quando ti leggo rimango sempre allibita......... ma tu sei proprio pieno di te eh!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scommetto che non ce la fai!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (6 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per esempio: ti propongono di allestire una mostra e quel progetto è una vita che lo insegui... però nel mezzo ti mettono una cosa che non c'entra un cazzo con il soggetto della mostra, ma *scopri che è solo il capriccio del solito politico per soddisfare il capriccio di non so chi* (cioè...)
> rinunci perchè sarebbe giusto così, o accetti perchè forse un'altra occasione simile mai più capiterà?


oggigiorno in politica questa è normale amministrazione.. una prassi di cui nessuno si scandalizza. Non è importante cosa si faccia ma che questa abbia un ritorno di visibilità per il politico, se poi si riesce anche nel frattempo a fare un favore a qualcuno che garantisca qualche altro ritorno... 

Riguardo a te, vendersi è altro da questo.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Settembre 2008)

stamattina presto ho incontrato l'assessore al bar. mi ha offerto un cappuccino e cercava di fare il disinvolto, cioè il simpaticone...
adesso, il punto è questo. a me importa tanto di riuscire a fare bene quella mostra, anche perché è inserita in un contesto molto interessante. di sicuro solo per me non avrei ottenuto niente, e andrebbe più che bene solo così.
però, sentite qua, quando siamo usciti dal bar mi ha detto:senti ti devo dire una cosa. la persona che si occuperà insieme a te di quello spazio, mi ha detto che non sei molto contenta. ho detto è vero, non lo sono perché mi sembra che me la vogliate imporre a tutti costi.
e lui... bè dai... non prenderla come una imposizione. sei troppo categorica.
ha poi aggiunto che le condizioni sono queste, prendere o lasciare.
ho detto ok come volete.
a fine ottobre sentiremo le novità. per ora non ho alternative. o così o niente.
bella roba.


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> stamattina presto ho incontrato l'assessore al bar. mi ha offerto un cappuccino e cercava di fare il disinvolto, cioè il simpaticone...
> adesso, il punto è questo. a me importa tanto di riuscire a fare bene quella mostra, anche perché è inserita in un contesto molto interessante. di sicuro solo per me non avrei ottenuto niente, e andrebbe più che bene solo così.
> però, sentite qua, quando siamo usciti dal bar mi ha detto:senti ti devo dire una cosa. la persona che si occuperà insieme a te di quello spazio, mi ha detto che non sei molto contenta. ho detto è vero, non lo sono perché mi sembra che me la vogliate imporre a tutti costi.
> e lui... bè dai... non prenderla come una imposizione. sei troppo categorica.
> ...


Anna, ma accettare queste condizioni è davvero, a tuo modo di vedere, un "venderti"?
Cioè, ciò che vorrei dire è che a mio parere in determinati casi ci si può "ammorbidire" senza per questo essere incoerente o passare per voltagabbana... Insomma, forse esistono situazioni ben più gravi in cui davvero si corre il rischio di perdere di vista ciò che è giusto e ciò che non lo è...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2008)

Un'opportunita' e un'opportunita'... spesso bisogna scendere a qualche compromesso... ma puo' sempre svoltare a tuo favore


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Anna, ma accettare queste condizioni è davvero, a tuo modo di vedere, un "venderti"?
> Cioè, ciò che vorrei dire è che a mio parere in determinati casi ci si può "ammorbidire" senza per questo essere incoerente o passare per voltagabbana... Insomma, forse esistono situazioni ben più gravi in cui davvero si corre il rischio di perdere di vista ciò che è giusto e ciò che non lo è...


ok... forse ieri ero troppo amareggiata e la cosa mi pareva più nera di quanto in realtà sia.
parlando con voi e poi pensandoci, ho un po' alleggerito l'animo.
resta il fatto che l'ass bastardone non me la conta giusta... adesso aspetto fine ottobre perché cmq non ho alternative e poi se scopro che i miei sospetti hanno una base di verità, fuochi e fiamme...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ok... forse ieri ero troppo amareggiata e la cosa mi pareva più nera di quanto in realtà sia.
> * parlando con voi e poi pensandoci, ho un po' alleggerito l'animo.*
> resta il fatto che l'ass bastardone non me la conta giusta... adesso aspetto fine ottobre perché cmq non ho alternative e poi se scopro che i miei sospetti hanno una base di verità, fuochi e fiamme...

















lo so, faccio sempre quest'effetto


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo so, faccio sempre quest'effetto


mica sempre 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ogni tanto mi scassi pure le palle...
ma come sai farlo tu da anni nessuno mai


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mica sempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ci ho lavorato su, chettecredi??
professionista anche in quello, dopo anni e anni di provata esperienza


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo so, faccio sempre quest'effetto


burp!


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ci ho lavorato su, chettecredi??
> professionista anche in quello, dopo anni e anni di provata esperienza


abbiamo anche la finta stronza....il peggio del peggio....


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> abbiamo anche la finta stronza....il peggio del peggio....


in realtà la finta stronza è il meglio.


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in realtà la finta stronza è il meglio.


per chi lo è...come sempre....


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> per chi lo è...come sempre....


la finta stronza lo fa per motivi suoi ma in realtà non è stronza per niente.
il guaio e che se ne accorgono sempre che è finta


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la finta stronza lo fa per motivi suoi ma in realtà non è stronza per niente.
> il guaio e che se ne accorgono sempre che è finta


tu fingi alla grande...fidati.........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ok... forse ieri ero troppo amareggiata e la cosa mi pareva più nera di quanto in realtà sia.
> parlando con voi e poi pensandoci, ho un po' alleggerito l'animo.
> resta il fatto che l'ass bastardone non me la conta giusta... adesso aspetto fine ottobre perché cmq non ho alternative e poi se scopro che i miei sospetti hanno una base di verità, fuochi e fiamme...


Mi sembra che sia un caso simile all'esempio che avevo fatto io.
Tu la mostra per chi la fai?
Mica la fai per te, la fai per un pubblico che non devi considerare incapace di discernere.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che sia un caso simile all'esempio che avevo fatto io.
> Tu la mostra per chi la fai?
> Mica la fai per te, la fai per un pubblico che non devi considerare incapace di discernere.


chiariamo che io non sono un'artista, per cui non espongo mie opere o manufatti miei.
il problema sta appunto nel fatto che nel mezzo di ciò mi impongono una cosa che secondo me c'entra un fico con il soggetto della mia mostra.
non so... è come se a te dicessero lo spazio lo diamo a te per una mostra di disegni dei tuoi alunni, e nel mezzo ci mettessero la pubblicità dell'olio fiat...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> chiariamo che io non sono un'artista, per cui non espongo mie opere o manufatti miei.
> il problema sta appunto nel fatto che nel mezzo di ciò mi impongono una cosa che secondo me c'entra un fico con il soggetto della mia mostra.
> non so... è come se a te dicessero lo spazio lo diamo a te per una mostra di disegni dei tuoi alunni, e nel mezzo ci mettessero la pubblicità dell'olio fiat...


Lo capisco.
Ma chi viene a vedere i disegni dei bambini mica corre a comprare l'olio ...sa distinguere.
Voglio dire che tu organizzi la cosa al meglio e nell'organizzazione saprai senz'altro far notare l'estraneità di ciò che è estraneo.


----------



## Old giobbe (6 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> chiariamo che io non sono un'artista, per cui non espongo mie opere o manufatti miei.
> il problema sta appunto nel fatto che nel mezzo di ciò mi impongono una cosa che secondo me c'entra un fico con il soggetto della mia mostra.
> non so... è come se a te dicessero lo spazio lo diamo a te per una mostra di disegni dei tuoi alunni, e nel mezzo ci mettessero la pubblicità dell'olio fiat...



          Molti anni fa ho lavorato in un piccolo comune.
 Avevo un assessore tutto per me.
 Non gliene mai fregato assolutamente niente del settore che assessorava, l'unica cosa che gli interessava era apparire il più possibile. Credo che ambisse a diventare sindaco.
Ho avuto molte discussioni con lui, tutto tempo perso.

 Adesso da due legislature non è stato eletto nemmeno consigliere comunale.
 Gli assessori sono meteore, non vale la pena perderci tempo.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo capisco.
> Ma chi viene a vedere i disegni dei bambini mica corre a comprare l'olio ...sa distinguere.
> Voglio dire che tu organizzi la cosa al meglio e nell'organizzazione saprai senz'altro far notare l'estraneità di ciò che è estraneo.


Hai ragione... pero' credo che sia da imbecilli una cosa simile, sia d parte dell'assessore che della Fiat (si parla sempre per ipotesi) se fosse la Plansmon a farsi pubblicita' o anche per assurdo una macchina tipo Fiat 500 ... ma non l'olio, tutti ne trarrebbero piu' vantaggio... infatti non credo sia valida pubblicita' per un olio l'associazione con i bambini


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Settembre 2008)

*io credo....*

solo che per molti sia facile palare così perchè qualcosa di spropositato o un milione di euro per scendere a compromessi, in realtà nn l'hanno mai offerto a nessuno, almeno qui dentro, mi sa......

io credo di avere un prezzo: il punto è che non me l'ha mai offerto nessuno.....certo per 50mila euro (come è capitato) ho continuato a camminare per la mia strada, senza pensarci nemmeno a deviare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> solo che per molti sia facile palare così perchè qualcosa di spropositato o un milione di euro per scendere a compromessi, in realtà nn l'hanno mai offerto a nessuno, almeno qui dentro, mi sa......
> 
> io credo di avere un prezzo: il punto è che non me l'ha mai offerto nessuno.....certo per 50mila euro (come è capitato) ho continuato a camminare per la mia strada, senza pensarci nemmeno a deviare...


 Potresti mandare il curriculum al Silvio ....lui è ben disposto verso la tua professione...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai ragione... pero' credo che sia da imbecilli una cosa simile, sia d parte dell'assessore che della Fiat (si parla sempre per ipotesi) se fosse la Plansmon a farsi pubblicita' o anche per assurdo una macchina tipo Fiat 500 ... ma non l'olio, tutti ne trarrebbero piu' vantaggio... infatti non credo sia valida pubblicita' per un olio l'associazione con i bambini


Nella pratica succede...
Nel senso che ad esempio i comuni offrondo corsi sportivi per i bambini che fanno le società sportive per farli appassionare e poi avere più iscritti.
Ma che male c'è?
Oppure le banche della zona fanno donazioni sia per agevolazioni fiscali sia per pubblicità ...sai che fastidio mi dà l'etichetta della banca sul pc...neanche si nota...
Oppure le magliette con il logo della scuola hanno anche il marchio di chi le ha pagate (a trovarne chi te le paga!).
Se qualcuno fa un regalo ...lo accompagna con un biglietto per far sapere che è lui che l'ha regalato...
Ma forse il caso di AnnaA può essere diverso se vogliono far entrare in una mostra qualcosa che viene fatto passare per altro (arte o documento storico) e così non è.

Ma io credo di essere stata in passato presuntuosa e di aver deciso che ciò che pensavo io fosse la Verità, mentre ora credo che presentare più punti di vista sia più corretto e, se sono nella ragione, dal confronto ne trarrà vantaggio il mio punto di vista.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potresti mandare il curriculum al Silvio ....lui è ben disposto verso la tua professione...


???????????????????????
è una battutaccia pessima (e non sarebbe da te) o ti riferisci agli avvocati?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ???????????????????????
> è una battutaccia pessima (e non sarebbe da te) o ti riferisci agli avvocati?


Mi riferisco agli avvocati ...ne ha sempre bisogno e li paga bene.
Poi non so se nel caso sarebbe un "vendersi" fare l'avvocato è cercare di garantire la miglior dfesa ...mica bsogna difendere solo gli innocenti no...? Per cui è corretto pure difendere il Silvio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 *


*Adesso arriva qualcuno ...a fargli da avvocato gratis...


----------

